# My next tank



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

So for my second tank I was wanting to get a 15 gallon betta tank. From reading some of the stickies I was thinking about 2 female bettas and 6 galaxy rasboras. Would this be to much? 

A couple questions are.... does the tank need to be light decorated?
should I not put in a bubble stone? I'm guessing it needs to be more still water
How would you combat algae in a betta tank?

Any other advice would be appreciative


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

betta's won't be harmed by flow, neither by not having flow...algae doesn't appear unless there is too much lighting without plants that need it...decorate it as much as you want...


----------



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

what is a good temperature for a betta?


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

warm, like minimum mid seventies... optimum around 80-82... I might be inaccurate as we dont count in Fahrenheit here...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

26-30C 8is a good range for them...


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Minimum that is healthy to keep them at is 74. They'll be okay at 72, but they're really tropical fish. Anyways, I would say that you wouldn't have to much. Actually, too little. I would make it at least 4 females and 6 galaxy rasboras. Also add live plants.


----------



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow that many? What if did two and the six galaxys and maybe six of something else?


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

If you do that, the females are going to be more aggressive towards each other. Keeping 2 females together is not wise. Keeping three is risky. 4 is the minimum that a beginner should do.


----------



## FRIENDLYFISHIES (Aug 7, 2012)

Put lots of plants and decor in a tank with ladies to supply hiding placing. Nerite snails will help with algea...2 in a 15 gal would keep it pretty clean as far as algea goes. Just keep in mind they add to the bioload and poop a lot.


----------



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

Well I just picked up a 30 gallon today. I am going to work on building a stand and canopy this week. My plan is a center rock or stone piece, most likely fake and a bunch of different live plants around that. Sand substrate as well. Will be looking into lighting and filtration as I have read not all filters are good for plants? Also may think of a co2 diffuser.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

UG filters snare plant roots, an issue if you like to move plants around. Filters with higher flow or a waterfall "outgas" CO2 which means you'd use it up quicker than if you had a canister with slower output below the surface.. But plants really aren't picky about filters. Getting plants in filter impellers is generally something to avoid as is getting an intake so clogged with plants it doesn't flow. More water flow can reduce algae on plants and surfaces. And some people with planted tanks add extra powerheads for that reason. You can have plants in the tank with any sort of filter and wthl all but the dimmest lighting. You do want pretty bright light with CO2 and vice versa.


----------



## Bullnugget (Apr 1, 2013)

If I don't got the co2 route, and just get a good canister filter. I was thinking of just getting some daylight energy saving fluorescent bulbs. some of those spiral ones, and putting 3 sockets in the canopy. Would this be good enough for the plants? With the canister filter im guessing there wont be much flow through the tank, should I get something to help. I was thinking of putting a couple otos or something that eats most types of algae and are compatible with Bettas.


----------

